# Toro S620



## airforceone (Dec 24, 2014)

I came across a free Toro S620 snowblower. It has an electrical outlet as well as a gas tank. I got this machine free as the owner threw it away but it didn't come with a cord. I was wondering if anyone in these forums has a similar model and if they can utilize it without having to have the cord present.

So far, all I've done is empty the fluids in it and replace with fresh oil and gas. BUt have not had any luck starting it.

I'm from Florida, now living in SE PA. This is my first experience with a snowblower.

Thanks much for any advice

Joe


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you need to rebuild the carb, the old gas makes the diaphrams stiff


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello airforceone, welcome to *SBF!!* the plug in for the electrical cord just tells you that it has a 120v electric starter, plug an extension cord in a wall socket an in your snowblower and press the start button to utilize it. does yours have a pull cord or is it broken


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and fire away with the questions. I take it that you are reasonably mechanically inclined, as you have came to this far. Chances are the carb rebuild kit, as suggested, and a thorough carb cleaning and you should be set. 

There are different thoughts on carb cleaning, chemical and ultra sonic. Both work, and both have their plusses and minuses. 

If you are unsure, then by all means ask away. There is plenty of information and experience here.


----------



## airforceone (Dec 24, 2014)

43128 said:


> Toro Tecumseh Carb re Build Kit for S200 S620 | eBay
> 
> you need to rebuild the carb, the old gas makes the diaphrams stiff


Thank you. Haven't done that in years but this is the perfect time to brush up.


----------



## airforceone (Dec 24, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello airforceone, welcome to *SBF!!* the plug in for the electrical cord just tells you that it has a 120v electric starter, plug an extension cord in a wall socket an in your snowblower and press the start button to utilize it. does yours have a pull cord or is it broken


Thank you detdrbuzzard. This one has a pull cord and an electric push start.


----------



## airforceone (Dec 24, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Welcome, and fire away with the questions. I take it that you are reasonably mechanically inclined, as you have came to this far. Chances are the carb rebuild kit, as suggested, and a thorough carb cleaning and you should be set.
> 
> There are different thoughts on carb cleaning, chemical and ultra sonic. Both work, and both have their plusses and minuses.
> 
> If you are unsure, then by all means ask away. There is plenty of information and experience here.


Thank you db9938. Reasonably mechanically inclined is a promotion for me sir but thank you.

I was about to throw it away but something told me to log in here and start asking questions. It appears a good ol carb rebuild is on the calendar. I'll do a little research in the next few days and if I have any questions will make sure to post them here but hopefully will just be letting you know in a few days that I got it started.

Thanks much


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

airforceone said:


> Thank you db9938. Reasonably mechanically inclined is a promotion for me sir but thank you.
> 
> I was about to throw it away but something told me to log in here and start asking questions. It appears a good ol carb rebuild is on the calendar. I'll do a little research in the next few days and if I have any questions will make sure to post them here but hopefully will just be letting you know in a few days that I got it started.
> 
> Thanks much


Hey, we're here for ya!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum airforceone. Here are a few links to help in resurrecting the old Toro. I hope they help.

Toro Single Stage Manual-
http://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual
Toro Diaphragm Carb Service-


----------



## 33006 (Dec 5, 2014)

*S620*

Toro instructions for using the electric start feature: Crank engine for 5 seconds then let starter rest for 5 sec. do this cycle for up to 40sec. then let starter cool off for 40 minutes. and repeat until engine runs. Cranking for longer intervals will cause a starter motor to have a melt down. If excessive cranking is needed take the snowblower to dealer for service.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the un frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome Airforceone, I would check for spark first, and then check compression before even attempting to fiddle with the carb. I've reworked about 9 of these with success doing a really, really good carb clean. I've also had those that were just worn out whether from having straight gas run through them or just age. If you have big hands or a short temper, I'd place it back on the roadside I'd also locate the model number and serial sticker to verify it's an S620. I've had a couple that had S620 cowlings that were S200 models with a points ignition engine.
If you go to Toro.com, select the Parts tab and put in the model number it will pop up serial number ranges for you to choose.


----------

